# Boston Fios channel lineup change



## srjtr7 (Sep 9, 2002)

I just flipped on my Tivo and it looks like my Fios channel lineup in Boston have changed tonight.

I have tried forcing a connection to see if the new channel lineup would download....no luck.

I can manualy tune the new channel....but all the info is wrong.

Any idea of when and what it will take to get the new list?

Thanks.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It'll come through in about 3-5 days, tell TiVo to get on it via their website.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

You may have to re-run guided set-up. I'm anticipating doing that when I get home tonight.

Thos.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

They ran the fiber to the poll in front of my house a couple of months ago. I've been holding off ordering FiOS until the cut-over was complete and the lineup adjusted. This is great news. I can't wait to dump Comcast.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah I just checked, the lineup has changed. I reran guided setup, no new channel list.


----------



## gosox (Jan 1, 2008)

Ran guided setup, no luck. Still getting old channel lineup for Acton (Verizon FIOS Burlington).

UNBELIEVEABLE that this sort of major screwup can happen. And perhaps it's just me, but right in the middle of the Olympics, where all my to-do list is now in the crapper.

Just got off the phone with Tivo support. Had not heard of the issue. Opened a ticket. Expect 3-5 days to resolve.

TiVo Customer Support
Live agent support available: Monday - Sunday
6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific
Phone number: 877-367-8486
Email support is not provided by TiVo at this time.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

Expect it to take more like 15-20 days to completely resolve. And even though, minor issues will still exist. Keep trying the guided setup each day. Once the major changes are fixed, there will still be issues with duplicate channels and missing guide data. Calling the CSRs for this does little good, since it appears that all they can do is to submit the lineup change the same as you.

Use http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html to submit the problems. Don't assume that anyone else already has. The more people that submit, it appears, the faster it is resolved. Once the major lineup changes is finished, it would be a good idea to post on this thread the remaining issues and get a consistent list and have everyone in the area submit the lineup problems that remain.

Good luck. You'll be happy once it's done, but until then, it's a pita.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Wait a second... During guided setup when it asked me if I received pay channels, I said yes, and the lineup there was wrong.

But now that I've completed GS, I went to the channel lineup, parts of the new lineup are there. The 4 digit channels show up, but Verizon has moved their 3 digit channels around, Tivo has not.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

Go to http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do

Do not login. Check "Change". Enter your zipcode. There should be a choice of providers. For FIOS usually there is "Digital" and "Primary". Primary is the "lifeline" limited channel lineup. "Digital" is the normal one. During the changeover there is usually something like "Digtal Rebuild" and "Primary Rebuild". Choose the "Digital Rebuild" option. Check to see if it is close to what it should be. If so, then re-doing guided setup is what you need to do.

The "trick" is that during the questions in guided setup it will try to figure out if you are part of the "rebuild". Pay very close attention to the questions is asks you. Make sure that when it asks you about the channels that no only are you really receiving that channel, but that it's the accurate name for the channel. If it isn't the right channel, and you click "no", it knows that you are part of the rebuild and will download a different guide.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

mbhuff said:


> Go to http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do
> 
> Do not login. Check "Change". Enter your zipcode. There should be a choice of providers. For FIOS usually there is "Digital" and "Primary". Primary is the "lifeline" limited channel lineup. "Digital" is the normal one. During the changeover there is usually something like "Digtal Rebuild" and "Primary Rebuild".


Ahhhh, good tip, thanks, no luck though for my Zip, still only Digital and Primary, checked the channels in Digital, no changes from Verizon are reflected in there yet.

But checking there will make it a hell of a lot easier than running GS a couple of times a day.


----------



## Philipp5 (Mar 5, 2008)

Last night all of my HD channels disappeared. Anyone have this happen? I'm in North Reading, MA (Boston Area). The Cable Guy is here right now but doesn't seem to know what to do... He says that my second Cable Card is not registered anymore.

EDIT: After about 4 hours here the cable guy found out the problem of the line up change and really nothing was wrong - the HD channels are now in the 500 range instead of the 800 range. He gave me a new list. Now I'm waiting for TiVo to update the lineup.


----------



## jclem (Aug 20, 2008)

gosox said:


> Ran guided setup, no luck. Still getting old channel lineup for Acton (Verizon FIOS Burlington).
> 
> UNBELIEVEABLE that this sort of major screwup can happen. And perhaps it's just me, but right in the middle of the Olympics, where all my to-do list is now in the crapper.
> 
> ...


No, it's not just you. Right in the middle of the Olympics!! They should've waited until the DNC broadcasts when no one really cares. What a Royal PITA!


----------



## jclem (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey mbhuff, I went to the 'tvlistings' site and for Verizon fios I did not see 'rebuild', just 'primary' and 'digital'. I clicked on the digital anyway and just found the old line up. I take it that that means I'm 'S**t out of luck, right?


----------



## karenj (Aug 20, 2008)

I found a similar thread from earlier in the month when Verizon did the switchover in the New York area.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=400883

They had luck entering another zip code during the guided set up (and choosing the corresponding service area), so I tried the one they suggested (10010 for Northern NJ) and checked a few channels and they all seem to be what they're supposed to be. A couple of people in that thread mentioned a few smaller problems (local channels, etc.), but this seems to be a useful workaround while Verizon and Tivo sort themselves out.

At least I'll get my Project Runway this week!

Good luck.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

Verizon sent mailings out a couple weeks ago about this change over, it was due to go in effect today (8/20)... I forced 4 calls to TiVo between midnight and 10am and I've got nothing yet... you should not have to re-run guided setup, it should just come thru as a big "Lineup Change" update... you get them from time to time for a few channels at a time.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's a link to the PDF with all the new channel listings:

http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetai...E1-4975-B749-166E8BA96543/0/MASS_P1_82008.pdf


----------



## NickCat (Feb 17, 2004)

I got the mailer... knew it was going to happen... and was hoping TiVo was prepared... I guess not. 

Guess we just have to complain to TiVo and wait it out. You'd think after another area just went through the same thing they'd coordinate new switches better.

EDIT: I did just call TiVo, instead of filling out that form, and the rep I spoke with seemed to indicate it should be around 48 hours before it's fixed. I guess the holdup is getting the data from Verizon to Tribune before TiVo can send out the new corrected channel and line-up info. He did also confirm it would come through as a normal line-up change as other people stated... so don't bother with a Guided Setup.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

NickCat said:


> I got the mailer... knew it was going to happen... and was hoping TiVo was prepared... I guess not.


Well, Verizon has to schedule the change with Tribune and the other data providers and, apparently, the cut-over date has been fluid. Last time I spoke to Verizon, they were telling me not to expect it until the first week of September. I know the mailers went out, but that doesn't mean Verizon was coordinating with anyone else...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

sinanju said:


> but that doesn't mean Verizon was coordinating with anyone else...


Ding Ding Ding!

Exactly, Verizon has a vested interest in making this switchover as painful as possible for Tivo users, after all, they want you to rent their DVR.


----------



## wellsb (Aug 20, 2008)

Have you noticed the MA lineup has only 53 HD channels? I ran the guided setup for NY/NJ and I receive a lot more channels than that MA lineup lists like all those extra Showtime and HBO channels. This might be FUBAR for weeks.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

How many HD channels is MA supposed to get? I wish we could get AMC-HD for Mad Men and Breaking Bad.

Thos.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

I know the NY/no. NJ change had/is having a lot of issues. In Richmond, Va. was a completely different story. Our line-up changed on 8/13 and the new line-up was ready on the evening of the 14th. Just had to force a call. The only issue I have is Verizon did not give us all the channels they said they would. Not getting MojoHD & Showtime west HD. Check they are not on the cable box either. As I was not expecting the line-up to update on Tivo until this week I was pretty happy


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

Thos19 said:


> How many HD channels is MA supposed to get? I wish we could get AMC-HD for Mad Men and Breaking Bad.
> 
> Thos.


I think New York got all the HD channels Verizon is planning on adding this year in one shot. The rest of us have to wait . 
Could have been part of the deal the made to be able to cover the whole city, who knows? Those luck SOBs


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Thos19 said:


> How many HD channels is MA supposed to get? I wish we could get AMC-HD for Mad Men and Breaking Bad.
> 
> Thos.


dmbfan36_23 posted the link to the MA list. above. Doesn't show what is new... but shows all the channels.

http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetail...S_P1_82008.pdf


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah, no update here either - at least not much of one. 507 is correctly listed now as WHDH-DT, and 812 is WLVI-HD, but no programming info. The other local channels haven't properly been updated though.

I filled out the form so hopefully if they get a lot of these they'll get to it faster. I had hoped they'd be ready by now for it.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Today I came home to a grey screen on what used to be E! network. I'm re-running guided setup now, but I got the right number when it asked about channel 13 (WGN) but the screen was also grey.

Once this guided setup is over, if I still have grey what's my next option? Check the cablecard screens again?


----------



## rucka (May 15, 2007)

I went to the "Find Shows" at 12:50 am this is what I got:

"This page is unavailable. For questions regarding your account, or to activate or buy TiVo, please call Customer Support toll-free at 1-877-367-8486 between 6 am and 9 pm Pacific time.

We apologize for any inconvenience. We expect to have this page back up at 01:00AM Pacific time."

Could that mean they are updating the channel listings? One can only hope...


----------



## mbp2112 (Dec 10, 2004)

Howyadoin,

I filled out the TiVo form, for what it is worth. I hope this gets resolved soon, 'cause my better half is about losing it...


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

I did a reboot, and my cablecards started working again, and I finally got to see the wrong lineup function. At least with that PDF I could find Bravo in time for PR!

When I rebooted, I had no listings though, and had to force a connection to get anything.

I hope this is flipped over soon enough.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I just got fios monday...learned the channels and then wed they are all different  I received a couple of line up cards on monday that are the PDF link posted earlier. I have a HD box and a SEries 3 w/ 2 cable cards (I want to get NFL on demand and other HD on demand stuff so i need a STB) the stb is all set with the correct listings, but there are TONS of channels that the STB doesn't list that can still be 'turned'...Like 5 hd showtimes, hd starz etc..probably at least 20 HD channels that i can get but aren't listed...I can turn some of these channels with the HD tivo and it does the old "No program info" thing it would do when I qam tuned free HD cable channels with charter. 
I actually think this was a good time to switch over. Imagine if they had waited until september when all the new shows come out...this way it can all be fixed in a week and we can find what we need for now. It's not like the olympics are ever live. You can see the exact same thing 3x ....

I too sent tivo a lineup change notice...keep hammering them


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

This is why I'm glad I kept my antenna connected. OTA lineups don't change like this. 
I sent in my lineup change form too. I hope at least that will get me an email once this is corrected.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

Well the looking at the Tivo on-line listing does no good, but did fill out & submit form. Thanks to doconeill for hint at looking at 500 series partial remapping (at least the channels are there if not the real guide data).


----------



## ITperson (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my first post but I've been reading for some time. I recently upgraded from Series 1 Comcast to TivoHD FIOS/verizon. I read with interest the various comments about this channel lineup change from Verizon that is not reflected in Tivo. The general sense I get is "it could be worse". My cut at this is that it's a disgrace. I don't care who's fault it is but certainly Tivo knew this was coming - everyone had plenty of notice - and we had no notice from Tivo - it just didn't work. In my many years in Information Technology I faced many similar types of situations that we always jumped through hoops to resolve for our customers but that certainly seems to be a philosophy of the past. I know I would have been fired if I took the attitude that is present from Tivo - no working product and no notification. I also filed a channel lineup issue form with Tivo and got the standard autoreply of basically "we'll get to it when we get around to it - no big deal - business as usual". So, perhaps Verizon bears some responsibility for not providing this information to the central clearing house but Tivo should have kept up to date as Verizon changed lineups across the country over the past few months and kept its customers up to date or provided a work around. I am on the verge of dumping Tivo and Verizon and going back to Comcast and get their HD package and DVR but perhaps they are no better. There certainly is an opportunity here for some enterprising company to step in here and start/run a business right - this current status in unacceptable. Amazing.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

ITperson said:


> I don't care who's fault it is but certainly Tivo knew this was coming


If Verizon doesn't do it's job first then there is nothing Tivo can do. Do you expect Tivo to send an armed force over to Verizon's office and make the management submit the lineup change to Tribune at gunpoint?

Maybe it is all Tivo's fault, but I'm not going to make gross assumptions just because I'm upset about it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

SeanC said:


> If Verizon doesn't do it's job first then there is nothing Tivo can do.


Nonsense. TiVo could just... you know... _fix it_. In considerably less than 5-7 business days (or whatever). They don't have to wait for Verizon, and they don't have to wait for Tribune. That's been their procedure, but it doesn't have to be -- and it shouldn't.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah, it's all about tribune, and as stated before, Verizon owes nothing to tivo...If it weren't for the internet my cable cards never would have worked in my Series 3 hd..but because of the net i was able to tell the guy how to install them..and they work like a dream now. The tribune channel data is what tivo goes by...The only real thing they could have done is rigged up some sort of channel listing already. Maybe they have, and are waiting to roll it out as soon as verizon has done it's part.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Nonsense. TiVo could just... you know... _fix it_. In considerably less than 5-7 business days (or whatever). They don't have to wait for Verizon, and they don't have to wait for Tribune. That's been their procedure, but it doesn't have to be -- and it shouldn't.


That turns into a very sticky problem very quickly though. So anytime anyone tells Tivo their lineup is incorrect, they should just go ahead and make the change? That wouldn't work. Tivo has to wait for that lineup to come from the provider, there is no way around that.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

SeanC said:


> If Verizon doesn't do it's job first then there is nothing Tivo can do. Do you expect Tivo to send an armed force over to Verizon's office and make the management submit the lineup change to Tribune at gunpoint?
> 
> Maybe it is all Tivo's fault, but I'm not going to make gross assumptions just because I'm upset about it.


Sorry, but it actually is TiVo's fault if a customer tells them that a change is coming and they do nothing about it (as they are currently doing with me). The new channel mappings are posted on Verizon's web site well in advance of the realignment in each area so it's not even like they need to call Verizon and beat it out of a CSR. There's no excuse for not getting things rolling ahead of time and having a second map ready to go.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

litkaj said:


> Sorry, but it actually is TiVo's fault if a customer tells them that a change is coming and they do nothing about it (as they are currently doing with me). The new channel mappings are posted on Verizon's web site well in advance of the realignment in each area so it's not even like they need to call Verizon and beat it out of a CSR.


There is an official channel in place that Tivo gets its data from, that is Tribune. If Tribune does not have that data neither does Tivo. To say that since Verizon has it posted on their website is irrelevant to the issue. That Verizon notified all it's customer's is irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not Verizon notified Tribune. Nobody knows if that has happened, well except for Verizon.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

SeanC said:


> That turns into a very sticky problem very quickly though. So anytime anyone tells Tivo their lineup is incorrect, they should just go ahead and make the change?


YES.



> _That wouldn't work._


It would work far better than what they're doing now. Anyone filling out a lineup form is a validated customer. Customers have a strong incentive to provide correct information. If a particular customer nevertheless provides bad info, that customer can be ignored in the future (perhaps after a warning). Consensus of customers establishes the lineup.

This model is anathema to the corporate mentality, but it works.


----------



## jjd (Nov 2, 2006)

SeanC said:


> There is an official channel in place that Tivo gets its data from, that is Tribune. If Tribune does not have that data neither does Tivo. To say that since Verizon has it posted on their website is irrelevant to the issue. That Verizon notified all it's customer's is irrelevant. What is relevant is whether or not Verizon notified Tribune. Nobody knows if that has happened, well except for Verizon.


Well, there are ways we can tell the Tribune hasn't yet _used_ the new data, if in fact they have it.

I believe TV Guide and Zap2It both get their guide data from Tribune Media Services. If you look at their online guides right now you'll see that they both have the old, incorrectlineup for Massachusetts. If you set your location, the UI for selecting your provider looks pretty much exactly like it does at TiVo and neither has the correct guide data.

So if Tribune has the data from Verizon, they're not using it yet.

Perhaps Tivo should pick 10 people in each town and offer them a discount on tivo services if they are willing to report to Tivo any upcoming lineup changes that their provider notifies them about. That way tivo would have a way of hearing about upcoming changes in advance that doesn't involve Verizon->Tribune->Tivo. It could instead be Customer->Tivo who could then contact Tribune about it.

--Jim--


----------



## ITperson (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't expect Tivo to send armed troops to get their information. I do, however, expect Tivo to be aware of their business environment and act accordingly. Tivo is not General Electric with thousands of sub businesses, they are only in the DVR business and providing the means to make them work. They should have been, without a doubt, aware this change was coming without sitting back waiting for Tribune or someone else. There are trade journals and many other sources any competent business would use to be on top of their environment. To think they would not have known this lineup change was coming is incomprehensible to me. Given that assumption, they should have notified their customers. Perhaps there is nothing they could have done technically (I doubt it) but they certainly could have kept their customers up to date.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> It would work far better than what they're doing now.


And that's where I disagree with you. Look, read any forum on a technological product and it's pretty clear that the average American is an idiot who can't be bothered to read an instruction manual. I think your system would be pure chaos, with channels changing around because people don't know the difference between an analog and digital channel, and/or because of malicious people who would use the system just to f*** with Tivo users.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

ITperson said:


> Perhaps there is nothing they could have done technically (I doubt it)


In the absence of other information, I don't.



> but they certainly could have kept their customers up to date.


I cannot disagree with you there.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

rudolpht said:


> Well the looking at the Tivo on-line listing does no good, but did fill out & submit form. Thanks to doconeill for hint at looking at 500 series partial remapping (at least the channels are there if not the real guide data).


Here's another one...if you have kids, look at the channels starting at 250...that's where the kids channels got moved, and they are listed, but again no guide data...


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

Just forced a connection to the TIVO service. Messages and Settings--->Settings--->Phone & Network--->Connect to the TIVO service now. After about 10-15 minutes of downloading and loading onto the TIVO I now have a decent Program Guide...I haven't checked to see how accurate it is but it is 1000% better than what I had!


----------



## davidac (Mar 14, 2002)

Checked the guide when I got home. Still old guide. Forced a connection. Got new guide. And a message from tivo that a ton of channels have been added, deleted and moved. Multiple pages worth. Everything looks right in the HD channels which is all I watch anyway. Force a connection, you should get the update.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

ITperson said:


> I don't expect Tivo to send armed troops to get their information. I do, however, expect Tivo to be aware of their business environment and act accordingly. Tivo is not General Electric with thousands of sub businesses, they are only in the DVR business and providing the means to make them work. They should have been, without a doubt, aware this change was coming without sitting back waiting for Tribune or someone else.


Agree. If Verizon is sending out printed card stock lineup cards two weeks ago (that took some time to print), I do know where the info "gap" was, but it isn't like this was sprung on anyone. If there was a penalty for screwing cablecard customers by the FCC maybe there would be no gap, but regardless of who's at fault (I care less, though you would think someone might have learned from the NY/NJ debacle), I really want it fixed more than assigning blame.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

davidac said:


> Checked the guide when I got home. Still old guide. Forced a connection. Got new guide. And a message from tivo that a ton of channels have been added, deleted and moved. Multiple pages worth. Everything looks right in the HD channels which is all I watch anyway. Force a connection, you should get the update.


Yup, I had forced a connection a little while ago, and just checked back - it looks like the channels have been remapped and the guide data is there. I still need to go through my channel selections and reset a lot of them - some 800 channels are still listed, etc.

Maybe TiVo got to this one fast!


----------



## LoST57 (Sep 15, 2007)

I forced connection and get the new guide. Are season passes suppose to switch over? Mine are set to record to the old channel numbers still


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

SeanC said:


> And that's where I disagree with you. Look, read any forum on a technological product and it's pretty clear that the average American is an idiot who can't be bothered to read an instruction manual.


True, but irrelevant. The average idiot will not be filling out the lineup change form. It's hard to find to begin with, and requires filling out things like your TSN, which should screen out all but the most ingenious idiots.



> _I think your system would be pure chaos_


A lot of people have the same idea about Wikipedia, based only on prejudice. But the reality is that Wikipedia is a high-quality source of information that's been reported to have fewer errors per page than the Encyclopedia Britannica.



> _and/or because of malicious people who would use the system just to f*** with Tivo users._


Again, you have to be a real customer to submit something via the lineup change form, and that also means that every change can be associated with a specific user, so malicious users needn't be kept around.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

doconeill said:


> Here's another one...if you have kids, look at the channels starting at 250...that's where the kids channels got moved, and they are listed, but again no guide data...


Thanks. It's interesting that the kids are getting BET recorded programs and advertisements for male enhancement where Zack & Cody should be. Shameful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris4 (Dec 21, 2007)

I can concur with the forced connection and the new guide data. I did the same around 6:30 tonight, and I've got the new data in hand. I am checking the received channels &#8212;&#160;to make sure I've got everything. And, I have decided to clear my season passes and start again. Good times.  Honestly, after hearing 5-7 business days from the TiVo rep yesterday, 24 hours isn't bad.


----------



## jjd (Nov 2, 2006)

ursa99 said:


> After about 10-15 minutes of downloading and loading onto the TIVO I now have a decent Program Guide...I haven't checked to see how accurate it is but it is 1000% better than what I had!


Did you guys have to do anything besides force a connection? I just tried that in Boxborough and ended up with the same old and busted guide.

Did you have to redo guided setup?


----------



## rockhead (May 6, 2008)

glad to hear it went through that quickly for you in MA. just had the new line-up last night in RI and hoping the guide adjusts quickly.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

LoST57 said:


> I forced connection and get the new guide. Are season passes suppose to switch over? Mine are set to record to the old channel numbers still


My todo list appears to have the new channel numbers, and MOST of my SPs. However, I've noticed a few channels that are screwed up, as it seems they crossed up the MA and RI locals a bit. 508 is listed as WSBE, but it should be WFXTDT, and 812 is listed as WPRIDT, and its really WLVIDT. WLVIDT is listed as 816, which is not a live channel.

My SPs which were on WFXTDT did not get updated, since I don't currently have a WFXTDT right now...

Sent in another guide issue...


----------



## LoST57 (Sep 15, 2007)

I spoke too soon...After a little while the to do list updated my SP to new channel numbers. So all set with that. As previous stated it does seem some RI locals got mixed in, hopefully that will be fixed soon.


----------



## jjd (Nov 2, 2006)

jjd said:


> Did you guys have to do anything besides force a connection? I just tried that in Boxborough and ended up with the same old and busted guide.
> 
> Did you have to redo guided setup?


I also spoke too soon. Even though the screen switched away from the network screen, it was still going on in the background. When it was done, my channel lineup was updated.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Geee...I wonder if tivo caved to customer demand and rushed this out...and that's why there are errors...and now people can complain that tivo screwed up the channel realignment...people will never be happy! As far as Sp's they should have come over. Maybe it did the quick add where it populates the guide so you can watch tv now and then builds the 2 weeks in the background. I would wait a few hours before re-doing season passes.


----------



## Wakefield33 (Apr 6, 2008)

After a forced connection, everything seems to be in order. Tivo is slowly updating the guide in the background. 

I am pretty happy about this given the extensiveness of the channel lineup changes. Season pass manager should update all shows that are part of the ToDo list.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

sender_name said:


> Geee...I wonder if tivo caved to customer demand and rushed this out...and that's why there are errors...and now people can complain that tivo screwed up the channel realignment...people will never be happy! As far as Sp's they should have come over. Maybe it did the quick add where it populates the guide so you can watch tv now and then builds the 2 weeks in the background. I would wait a few hours before re-doing season passes.


Uhhhh...was I complaining? I think I was stating fact, and provided information to TiVo to let them know there are a few errors.

I mean, I could have gone all "G'DIMMIT TIVO! I'VE PAID YOU 5 KAJILLIONILLION DOLLARS, THE LEAST YOU COULD DO IS LET ME KNOW WHEN (insert latest lame Fox reality show here) IS ON SO I CAN RECORD IT!"

But I didn't.


----------



## captmiddy (Sep 22, 2002)

sender_name said:


> Geee...I wonder if tivo caved to customer demand and rushed this out...and that's why there are errors...and now people can complain that tivo screwed up the channel realignment...people will never be happy! As far as Sp's they should have come over. Maybe it did the quick add where it populates the guide so you can watch tv now and then builds the 2 weeks in the background. I would wait a few hours before re-doing season passes.


I am happy, something is better than nothing. I called yesterday about 5 minutes after support opened and told them it was wrong because I was sort of expecting it to happen. Now I can get to SCIFI HD WOO!!! I hope they add the other channels New York got this year, and Family HD then all my normal viewing can be in HD.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

doconeill said:


> Uhhhh...was I complaining? I think I was stating fact, and provided information to TiVo to let them know there are a few errors.
> 
> I mean, I could have gone all "G'DIMMIT TIVO! I'VE PAID YOU 5 KAJILLIONILLION DOLLARS, THE LEAST YOU COULD DO IS LET ME KNOW WHEN (insert latest lame Fox reality show here) IS ON SO I CAN RECORD IT!"
> 
> But I didn't.


1. I wasn't saying YOU were complaining, what you did is great...I was talking about 'people' who are never happy. Instead of complain, you actually took action (as i did...i always point out programming errors..i love that we can do that)
2. Sci Fi HD IS an AWESOME addition
here is a sad face because my 3yo wants to click it


----------



## rschare (Nov 29, 2007)

confirmed. New guide was downloaded after forced a connection.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

I had set up a manual recording for a show in addition to a season pass. The manual recording (originally set to channel 620, which was a music channel before the renumbering and is now FOODHD) also followed the renumbering to a new music channel up in the 18xx's

That channel started the segment with the R.E.M. song: 
"What's the frequency, Kenneth?"

Excellent choice for the situation...


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Ding Ding Ding!
> 
> Exactly, Verizon has a vested interest in making this switchover as painful as possible for Tivo users, after all, they want you to rent their DVR.


...or that could back-fire, and have some people switch back to cable. IMO, that is not a good business plan.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

It looks like I got the updated channel list last evening. However, I still seem to be missing correct info for 508 (WFXTDT, Fox 25.1). It is still showing WSBE in the guide for 508. I'll report the bug.

--Lee


----------



## jclem (Aug 20, 2008)

I forced a call for an update last night, and it looks like I've got a new, more accurate lineup. I haven't checked it for full accuracy, but it looks like they acted relatively quickly(yes, it could've been handled better by all the players)and did a pretty good job. So, a conditional thumbs up from me.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

ilh said:


> It looks like I got the updated channel list last evening. However, I still seem to be missing correct info for 508 (WFXTDT, Fox 25.1). It is still showing WSBE in the guide for 508. I'll report the bug.
> 
> --Lee


Yeah - I had the new lineup last night and noticed that 508 was wrong and WLVIDT is wrong... it should be channel 512, but they have that listed as WPRIDT and they have WLVIDT listed as channel 516 which is actually not a broadcasted channel.


----------



## jarviswabi (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in Cranston RI and our FIOS lineup changed yesterday, ironically the day before Verizon came out to install two cablecards in my new Tivo HD. But I'm still getting the old channel lineup on both Tivos, tried multiple Guided Setups. I already opened a case with Tivo to see if they know when they'll have the new lineup, but has anyone else in RI gotten lucky yet?

In the meantime, are manual recordings our best bet?


----------



## rockhead (May 6, 2008)

jarviswabi said:


> I'm in Cranston RI and our FIOS lineup changed yesterday, ironically the day before Verizon came out to install two cablecards in my new Tivo HD. But I'm still getting the old channel lineup on both Tivos, tried multiple Guided Setups. I already opened a case with Tivo to see if they know when they'll have the new lineup, but has anyone else in RI gotten lucky yet?
> 
> In the meantime, are manual recordings our best bet?


i've been setting manual recordings with no problems using the new fios channel line-up. been periodically forcing connections to see if there's new guide info to download. i don't believe the guided set-up accomplishes anything. so far nada though


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

rockhead said:


> i've been setting manual recordings with no problems using the new fios channel line-up. been periodically forcing connections to see if there's new guide info to download. i don't believe the guided set-up accomplishes anything. so far nada though


Try tonight after 6pm. About 2 days was the case after the Richmond change, and appears to be the case in Boston.


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

jarviswabi said:


> I'm in Cranston RI and our FIOS lineup changed yesterday, ironically the day before Verizon came out to install two cablecards in my new Tivo HD. But I'm still getting the old channel lineup on both Tivos, tried multiple Guided Setups. I already opened a case with Tivo to see if they know when they'll have the new lineup, but has anyone else in RI gotten lucky yet?
> 
> In the meantime, are manual recordings our best bet?


You don't need to do a guided setup....Just force a call to TIVO. Here in MA our new program guide showed up yesterday around 6:00PM or so. If you force a call and there is a rather long download then you probably are getting the new guide. Takes about 15 or 20 minutes to complete...

If you are desperate you can use ZIP 02062 and do a guided setup. It will be correct except for your locals.

I would just wait a few hours and hopefully TIVO will have your download ready via a forced call.

-Ursa


----------



## jarviswabi (Aug 22, 2008)

ursa99 said:


> You don't need to do a guided setup....Just force a call to TIVO. Here in MA our new program guide showed up yesterday around 6:00PM or so. If you force a call and there is a rather long download then you probably are getting the new guide. Takes about 15 or 20 minutes to complete...
> 
> If you are desperate you can use ZIP 02062 and do a guided setup. It will be correct except for your locals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I've done a few forced calls, no new lineup yet, but I'll be sure to try again tonight after 6PM.

What's strange is that SOME of the new channels are labelled, the ones that weren't part of the lineup before. Like Channel 185 is Bravo in the new lineup, and when I enter 185, the Info Banner says "Bravo" with "To Be Announced". But the old Bravo channel (165) says "BRAVO" (in caps), with the logo and the guide info. So I'm not sure where the label on the new channel came from, seems like Tivo knows SOMETHING about it but not all of it. And it's only on the ones which are "new" channels in the new lineup, the ones that are changing to something else still show the old labels and guide info.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jarviswabi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I've done a few forced calls, no new lineup yet, but I'll be sure to try again tonight after 6PM.
> 
> What's strange is that SOME of the new channels are labelled, the ones that weren't part of the lineup before. Like Channel 185 is Bravo in the new lineup, and when I enter 185, the Info Banner says "Bravo" with "To Be Announced". But the old Bravo channel (165) says "BRAVO" (in caps), with the logo and the guide info. So I'm not sure where the label on the new channel came from, seems like Tivo knows SOMETHING about it but not all of it. And it's only on the ones which are "new" channels in the new lineup, the ones that are changing to something else still show the old labels and guide info.


That's exactly what it did for me for a day, before I got the big update...


----------



## rockhead (May 6, 2008)

6.25PM here in warwick, RI and currently downloading a BUNCH of stuff after a forced connection. hopefully it's accurate and complete

/me crosses fingers


----------



## rockhead (May 6, 2008)

rockhead said:


> 6.25PM here in warwick, RI and currently downloading a BUNCH of stuff after a forced connection. hopefully it's accurate and complete
> 
> /me crosses fingers


bah... no dice. tried resetting & rerunning guided setup with no luck. have to wait it out a little longer i guess.


----------



## srjtr7 (Sep 9, 2002)

looks like I have recieved the updated lists on all my tivo's.

I did notice 508 has the wrong info that someone mentioned before.

I am forcing updates on all of them to hopefully correct this.

I did notice that when I compare the Fios cannel list to what channels I am getting, it looks like I am getting more than I should.

like 886-899, 903-913, 923-931, 581, 582, 597, 598

There might be some more....anyone else notice this?


----------



## jarviswabi (Aug 22, 2008)

rockhead said:


> bah... no dice. tried resetting & rerunning guided setup with no luck. have to wait it out a little longer i guess.


Damn, same here. Just forced a connection at 7:30 and was hopeful because it had some data to process, but still the same crap channels.

For those who have gotten their new lineups in other areas, did it definitely not require a full Guided Setup? Did you have a Message that there were lineup changes?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jarviswabi said:


> What's strange is that SOME of the new channels are labelled, the ones that weren't part of the lineup before. Like Channel 185 is Bravo in the new lineup, and when I enter 185, the Info Banner says "Bravo" with "To Be Announced".


That comes via the CableCards. They provide labels for each channel, which you can only see in the interval between the time Verizon turns them on and the time TiVo adds them to the lineup.

On other devices, like TVs that don't get their own guide data, these labels might be all you got.


----------



## srjtr7 (Sep 9, 2002)

Did not need to run guided setup.

I had a message telling me all the channels that changed.

508 and 512 are wrong.

I did go in to my channels and sellected all the ones I should get that did not auto select.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

dammit I am recording stargate atlantis and monk on the Scifi HD and USA hd and the signals are clipping/jumping on both of them right now...anyone else? It works fine throught he HD box


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been seeing pixelation on lots of channels.

Before the switch over using some attenuation I hardly had any problems with pixelation.

Tonight for about 10 minutes 505 during the patriots was unwatchable.

I was able to check my Sony TV and check channel 5.1 (no cablecards) it was getting the same pixelation.

Checked the cable box at the same time, it was tuning perfectly.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

Anybody getting real local forecasts on "local weather on the 8s" on TWC-HD?
The SD local weather forecasts are for Boston area (Burlington) but the HD local forecasts are the national loop (regional radars in sequence).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sender_name said:


> dammit I am recording stargate atlantis and monk on the Scifi HD and USA hd and the signals are clipping/jumping on both of them right now...anyone else?


Here too.


----------



## jclem (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been getting a fair amount of pixelation, too. Nothing yet is unwatchable (like the Pats coverage although I think that was a blessing in disguise), but it's definitely there, wonder what's up with that?


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

jclem said:


> I've been getting a fair amount of pixelation, too. Nothing yet is unwatchable (like the Pats coverage although I think that was a blessing in disguise), but it's definitely there, wonder what's up with that?


I have had sporadic pixelization for since my install in January. I have a 611 ONT so VZ installed a low pass filter to no avail. I get pixelization on many channels for short periods. All channels fall into the 411 to 429KHz range. Attenuators do no good. I'm pretty well convinced that the issue is upstream, now just need to convince them to fix it. It turns out that the VZ box has better error correction than the TIVO but both are victims of a bad (dirty) signal. Here is a post that may shed more light on this.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6580907#post6580907


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

On another note HBO channels 902, 904 and 906 are not working anymore. They were available all day yesterday. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

ursa99 said:


> On another note HBO channels 902, 904 and 906 are not working anymore. They were available all day yesterday. Anyone else seeing this?


Just checked, all three are working for me.


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

SeanC said:


> Just checked, all three are working for me.


Thanks...

Still out here in Norwood...


----------



## jarviswabi (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like 6PM Saturday was the magic time for Rhode Island. Just did another force connect when we got home, and presto, big huge download and the new lineup on my Series 2. Still waiting for the HD box to finish loading, but hopefully it'll all be there too and my wife can get down to the business of recreating her 20,000 Wishlists and Season Passes on this new box. Thanks for the encouragement on here--if I hadn't been able to tell her that OTHER people said it would be fixed soon, I think she might have hurt me!


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep, RI has been updated, do a force connection to get the update


----------



## rockhead (May 6, 2008)

happy days....

i hope


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Last night the audio started breaking up on 907 HBO family.

Anyone else hearing this?

Video is perfect, no pixelation, no errors reported in the diags, but audio is totally choppy.


----------



## jjd (Nov 2, 2006)

ursa99 said:


> On another note HBO channels 902, 904 and 906 are not working anymore. They were available all day yesterday. Anyone else seeing this?


In Acton/Boxborough/Littleton, on Sun morning, 902, 904 and 906 are fine.

508, 512 and 516 are wrong in the guide. Verizon says that 508 and 512 are WFXT (fox) and WLVI (cw) and that's what the channels are, but the guide says they are WSBE and WPRI respectively. Verizon says there isn't a 516 (and I get nothing on 516) but the guide says it is WLVI.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

jjd said:


> 508, 512 and 516 are wrong in the guide. Verizon says that 508 and 512 are WFXT (fox) and WLVI (cw) and that's what the channels are, but the guide says they are WSBE and WPRI respectively. Verizon says there isn't a 516 (and I get nothing on 516) but the guide says it is WLVI.


I already submitted the lineup correction request for this.


----------



## ibergu (May 9, 2004)

Any idea how long after you submit a lineup correction does it actually take before the lineup is corrected? 

It's been about a week since the major lineup update, and I would have thought that they would have already fixed the 508/512/516 issue already mentioned.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

ibergu said:


> Any idea how long after you submit a lineup correction does it actually take before the lineup is corrected?
> 
> It's been about a week since the major lineup update, and I would have thought that they would have already fixed the 508/512/516 issue already mentioned.


I got an email yesterday for my ORIGINAL lineup issue report when all the channels changed, telling me "We expect to resolve the issue within 7 business days." I submitted that report on the 20th, so it took 5 days for them even to respond to it, for something that they _mostly_ corrected. No email yet on the second lineup report for the 508/512/516 issue.


----------



## ibergu (May 9, 2004)

Thanks doconeill.

Forced a connection tonight and it had the lineup correction. Gotta make sure that Prison Break tapes or my wife will kill me!


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

It's almost right. It has the call sign wrong for the 68-1 -> 68-4 retransmission, though.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah, phew, yep, 508 is now FOX.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

So, are any of you guys get channels in the 1000s range?

I'm seeing (in the mailer from Verizon) that they got 1800 series channels, etc...

Can the Tivo S3 do that?


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> So, are any of you guys get channels in the 1000s range?
> 
> I'm seeing (in the mailer from Verizon) that they got 1800 series channels, etc...
> 
> Can the Tivo S3 do that?


It can and it does.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Ah, phew, yep, 508 is now FOX.


Yup...sometime today we got an update and 508/512 are correct, and the extra RI channels that weren't really there are gone.

All appears to be well again...


----------

